# Kernel Panic - brauche Hilfe [solved]

## haegar87

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mir neulich einen neuen Notebook gekauft (der alte war für gentoo zu lahm! Gemerkt hab ichs an der KDE kompilierung die nach einer Woche (!) noch nicht fertig war   :Shocked:  )

Naja auf jeden Fall alles schön installiert, nach Anleitung im Handbuch, hat auch alles geklappt, genau bis zum nächten Systemstart (also der erste mit dem selbstgemachten Kernel)

Da kommt dann nurnoch folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

Using IPI Shortcut mode

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda4: rw=16, want=8, limit=2

Kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image

```

So das wars... entschuldigt bitte das ich nur diesen kurzen Ausschnitt schreibe, aber darüber sieht alles okay aus, und ich muss alles eintippen, weil wie gesagt, nix mehr geht xD

Also ich kann auf Bedarf noch weitere Informationen geben... hoffe das jemand aus der Fehlermeldung schlau wird.

Achso ich verwende LVM2 kann es was damit zu tun haben?

MfG

haegar87[/code]

----------

## Mr.Big

Einträge in der fstab korrekt???

----------

## haegar87

Boah ich muss alles abtippen xD

Das is echt nicht fair   :Sad: 

Okay hier die fstab:

```

shm    /dev/shm   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

proc    /proc         proc     defaults                      0 0

/dev/hda5   none   swap   sw    0 0

/dev/hda3   /         reiserfs   noatime  0 1

/dev/system/usr    /usr    reiserfs   defaults  0 0

/dev/system/home   /home    reiserfs   defaults  0 0

/dev/system/opt ...

/dev/system/var ...

/dev/system/tmp ...

/dev/system/work ...

```

(... einfach durch /opt etc. ergänzen! Ist alles gleich...)

Also Beispiel opt:

/dev/system/opt   /opt   reiserfs defaults 0 0

So hoffe das hilft weiter. 

Ich kann aus der Meldung leider nix lesen (aus der Kernel Panic)

MfG

haegar87[/code]

----------

## mrsteven

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --- blah blah ---
> ...

 

Zwei Sachen sind hier seltsam:

attempt to access beyond end of device: Ist deine Partitionstabelle ok? Was sagt ein fdisk -l /dev/hda? Dateisystem auf hda4 in Ordnung? Festplatte defekt?

I/O error reading memory image: Was für ein Speicherabbild will der da lesen?  :Shocked:  

----------

## haegar87

hmmm, ich habe gerade festgestellt, das hda4 meine swap partition ist!

Kann das was mit der Fehlermeldung zu tun haben?

Soweit ich das interpretiere sagt er mir damit dass hda4 die falsche größe hat oder?

Hier mal mein Partitionschema:

```

/dev/hda1 -- Toshiba Rescue System

/dev/hda2 -- Windows XP

/dev/hda3 -- Linux (/)

/dev/hda4 -- Linux Swap

/dev/hda6 -- Linux LVM

```

So hoffe das hilft vielleicht jemandem weiter...

MfG

haegar87

----------

## firefly

öhm ich glaub kaum das bei dir hda4 deine swap ist  :Wink:  denn in der fstab steht da hda5.

und zum anderen kann hda4 nur die erweiterte partition sein, da du noch ne hda6-partition hast.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Boah ich muss alles abtippen xD
> 
> Das is echt nicht fair  
> 
> Okay hier die fstab:
> ...

 

ich habe nicht gesagt Du sollst die fstab "abtippen", sondern nur checken!

welche Partition ist den nun Swap?  

Starte mal von CD und führe ein:

```

mkswap /dev/hd<deine swappartitionsbezeichnung> 
```

aus.

Aber sei Dir dabei sicher! mkswap kann ein durchaus "destruktives" Kommando sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## haegar87

Schon gemacht! Ändert auch nix -.-

Also jetzt nochmal da ich vorher nen Fehler drin hatte:

```

hda1 == Toshiba Rescue Disk

hda2 == Windows XP

hda3 == Linux (Root Partition)

hda4 == Extendet

hda5 == Linux Swap / Solaris 

hda6 == Linux LVM

```

So also wie gesagt: mkswap /dev/hda5 schon gemacht -.-

Auch die fstab hab ich schon gecheckt, die stimmt soweit ichs beurteilen kann (deshalb hab ich sie nochmal abgetippt)

MfG

haegar87

----------

## firefly

wie sieht die grub.conf aus?

----------

## Mr.Big

was sagt ein:

```
 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=
```

----------

## haegar87

Hier bitte die grub.conf!

Ich hab sie ganz einfach gehalten   :Wink: 

grub.conf:

```

xdefault 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

So das war sie... hab entdeckt dass ich bei xdefault ein x zuviel habe ^^

Habs entfernt grub neu installiert und gestartet, hat auch nix geändert -.-

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Hier bitte die grub.conf!
> 
> Ich hab sie ganz einfach gehalten  
> 
> grub.conf:
> ...

 

1. du brachst nicht alles eintippen. starte 'n Knoppix auf dem rechner!

2. Was sagt fdisk -l ? die fstab hast du ja selbt angelegt, auch dort können fehler sein.

----------

## haegar87

fstab hab ich doch schon gepostet.

Hat hier noch wer eine Idee?

Bitte ich will Gentoo auf meinem Notebook   :Cool: 

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Mr.Big

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> fstab hab ich doch schon gepostet.
> 
> Hat hier noch wer eine Idee?
> 
> Bitte ich will Gentoo auf meinem Notebook  
> ...

 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=
```

was kommt denn nun hier raus??????????????????????????????????

----------

## Necoro

hab mal nach "attempt to access beyond end of device" gegoogelt ... und dabei folgendes gefunden:

http://www.patoche.org/LTT/disk/00000163.html ... da gibts unter anderem den netten Hinweis "I got it on my swap partitions once because of bad RAM chips, though." ... wollen wir mal nicht das schlimmste hoffen ...

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Necoro_dM wrote:*   

> hab mal nach "attempt to access beyond end of device" gegoogelt ... und dabei folgendes gefunden:
> 
> http://www.patoche.org/LTT/disk/00000163.html ... da gibts unter anderem den netten Hinweis "I got it on my swap partitions once because of bad RAM chips, though." ... wollen wir mal nicht das schlimmste hoffen ...

 

ich vermute eher das der kernel mit "Software Suspend Unterstützung" gebaut wurde und die "Default Resume Partition" nicht nach Swap sondern irgendwo ins Nirwana zeigt! 

Aber mit mir spricht er ja nimmer seit ich Ihm die fstab hab abtippen lassen!  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

er müsste ja nichts abtippen, wenn er mit ner livecd bootet und dann kann er ja die dateien per copy und paste hier posten.

Auch die ausgaben von fdisk -l  /dev/hda und dem grep in die .config vom kernel ist dadurch möglich  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *Necoro_dM wrote:*   hab mal nach "attempt to access beyond end of device" gegoogelt ... und dabei folgendes gefunden:
> 
> http://www.patoche.org/LTT/disk/00000163.html ... da gibts unter anderem den netten Hinweis "I got it on my swap partitions once because of bad RAM chips, though." ... wollen wir mal nicht das schlimmste hoffen ... 
> 
> ich vermute eher das der kernel mit "Software Suspend Unterstützung" gebaut wurde und die "Default Resume Partition" nicht nach Swap sondern irgendwo ins Nirwana zeigt! 
> ...

 

wenn ich das richtig sehe, müsste doch die "Default Resume Partition" nur dann "angesprochen" werden, wenn er einen software suspend durchgeführt hat, oder? - und wie ich das sehe, war es ein normaler reboot

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Necoro_dM wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Big wrote:*    *Necoro_dM wrote:*   hab mal nach "attempt to access beyond end of device" gegoogelt ... und dabei folgendes gefunden:
> 
> http://www.patoche.org/LTT/disk/00000163.html ... da gibts unter anderem den netten Hinweis "I got it on my swap partitions once because of bad RAM chips, though." ... wollen wir mal nicht das schlimmste hoffen ... 
> 
> ich vermute eher das der kernel mit "Software Suspend Unterstützung" gebaut wurde und die "Default Resume Partition" nicht nach Swap sondern irgendwo ins Nirwana zeigt! 
> ...

 

Nee nicht wirklich, er muß ja erst mal rauskriegen wie er zuletzt beendet wurde. Dazu schaut er erstmal auf der defaultresumepartition nach ob da ein Image rumliegt, wenn ja macht er mit dem Image weiter, wenn nein wird ganz normal mit dem Booten weitergemacht.

----------

## Necoro

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *Necoro_dM wrote:*    *Mr.Big wrote:*    *Necoro_dM wrote:*   hab mal nach "attempt to access beyond end of device" gegoogelt ... und dabei folgendes gefunden:
> 
> http://www.patoche.org/LTT/disk/00000163.html ... da gibts unter anderem den netten Hinweis "I got it on my swap partitions once because of bad RAM chips, though." ... wollen wir mal nicht das schlimmste hoffen ... 
> 
> ich vermute eher das der kernel mit "Software Suspend Unterstützung" gebaut wurde und die "Default Resume Partition" nicht nach Swap sondern irgendwo ins Nirwana zeigt! 
> ...

 

ok ... *mal wieder dazulern*  :Wink: 

----------

## haegar87

Danke Mr.Big! 

Und Entschuldigung. Hatte deinen Beitrag völlig überlesen *peinlich*!

Also das danke gibts dafür das ich tatsächlich die Default Resume Partition auf hda3 gelegt habe *rotwerd*.

Was wie sich jetzt herrausstellt ein Fehler war! Aber das sollte man unter HELP bei dem Punkt aufführen.. da steht nix davon das das auf die Swap muss   :Mad: 

Naja... werd dann mal den Kernel neu kompilieren und schaun was dann is xD

Danke euch allen für die nette Hilfe!

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Mr.Big

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> Aber das sollte man unter HELP bei dem Punkt aufführen.. da steht nix davon das das auf die Swap muss  
> 
> 

 

wenn du unter dem entsprechend übergeordnetem Eintrag "Software Suspend" die Hilfe aufrufst kommt folgendes:

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND:                                                                                                                                          

  │                                                                                                                                                                   

  │ Enable the possibility of suspending the machine.                                                                                                                 

  │ It doesn't need ACPI or APM.                                                                                                                                      

  │ You may suspend your machine by 'swsusp' or 'shutdown -z <time>'                                                                                                 

  │ (patch for sysvinit needed).                                                                                                                                   

  │                                                                                                                                                           

  │ It creates an image which is saved in your active swap. Upon next                                                                                                

  │ boot, pass the 'resume=/dev/swappartition' argument to the kernel to                                                                                             

  │ have it detect the saved image, restore memory state from it, and                                                                                                

  │ continue to run as before. If you do not want the previous state to                                                                                             

  │ be reloaded, then use the 'noresume' kernel argument. However, note                                                                                             

  │ that your partitions will be fsck'd and you must re-mkswap your swap                                                                                         

  │ partitions. It does not work with swap files.                                                                                                                     

  │                                                                                                                                                                 

  │ Right now you may boot without resuming and then later resume but                                                                                                

  │ in meantime you cannot use those swap partitions/files which were                                                                                             

  │ involved in suspending. Also in this case there is a risk that buffers                                                                                             

  │ on disk won't match with saved ones.                                                                                                                            

  │                                                                                                                                                                   

  │ For more information take a look at <file:Documentation/power/swsusp.txt>.                                                                                          

  │       

steht eigentlich alles drin, gelle!?

Und nochwas wenn Du dort eine Partition als default vorgibst muss diese erstens vorhanden sein und zweitens auch eine gültige Signatur besitzen! 

(deswegen "mkswap /dev/bla/bla")

Steht aber alles in der Hilfe!   :Laughing: 

----------

## haegar87

Jo danke!

War wohl mal wieder zu schnell in der make menuconfig   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich muss mir mal mehr Zeit dafür nehmen...

Naja, aber dank euch nun.... [solved]   :Wink: 

MfG

haegar87

----------

